# 2.8L ECT sensor replacement



## novaboy7272 (Sep 15, 2010)

Hey everyone, 
I'm kind of new to the site and couldn't find the topic i wanted. I'm sure its there somewhere, but i figured i might as well start my first post anyways. 

I'm going to replace the coolant temp sensor on my buddy's 99' Avant 2.8L 30v. I know its on the passenger side on the back of the block. I also read that it might be connected to a coolant tube. But I'm mainly wondering if: 
-has anyone done this before and have any big recommendations on the process? 
-Is it a somewhat easy process? 

Thanks everyone and i'm looking forward to talkin to ya.


----------



## rayj (Jun 10, 2009)

Hi, It was hard for me on my 2000 v6 wagon. I could not get my hands in there the direct way so i finally changed the CTS ( coolant temp sensor - i think we're talking about the same thing ) when i was changing my PCV tubes which involved pulling off the throttle body where i could reach around the back way. I should have cleaned the throttle body also, but was unaware at the time. 

I would consider doing PCV and cleaning the throttle body at the same time. 

This thread covers a lot. Good luck :thumbup: 


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ensor-question&highlight=temp+sensor+question


----------



## novaboy7272 (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks alot, I think that thread will have everything i need when i go to replace it. However, i have another question. 

-Has anyone had there coolent gauge work intermittently. 
-last night it didn't work and today when i took it out is started working immediately. Didn't know if anyone else had that problem or knew what that was all about. Didn't know if its usually caused by a faulty sensor.


----------



## rayj (Jun 10, 2009)

It hasn't happened to me, but it brings up a point that i have heard there are 2 temp sensors. Your guage problem may indeed be an ECT sensor. i haven't any info on that though. The other thing that may cause that problem may be low coolant which in turn could mean air in the lines. In that case you'd probably have other indicators, steam, etc. 

Also, here is a method courtesy of SpitPilot for doing the CTS without the PCV removal. The CTS sits under the black plastic air tube going from the air filter box to the throttle body at the mid-rear of the engine. 

SpitPilot's method ( using string and mirrors :laugh: ) 

Coolant tem sensor is common failure...mine went just as I was about to get smog checked..literaly as I backed out the garage..CEL came on! Get sensor (green insulator part is latest and greatest version), new oring, and a couple of the plastic mounting clips (the're ez to drop and lose)...parts cost me about $10 at the dealer no less. Do this when engine is stone cold, make sure coolant cap is on tight and you'll lose very little coolant 1/2 cup mabye! I just topped off with distilled water. Its a bit of a betch to do, since you have to do it by feel..I used an inspection mirror to get "lay of land" you do have to remove the instake hose between throttle body and air filter to get your hand down in there. I lost a clip..so I tied a string on the second and tied it to my wrist so I'd not lose the second one..then just cut string off after install was complete. Put some silicone grease on new oring..bet sure you have the old oring out..been some posts here about coolant sensor not seating..turned out the oring stayed in the socket and you can't install sensor with two o rings in there!


----------

